# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  equation de second degr

## wided hechkel

Bonjour,
savez vus s'il vous plait un code VHDL permettant d'implmenter une quation de second degr !!!
merci d'avance

----------


## florentw

Bonjour,

"Thoriquement" en VHDL il est possible d'utiliser les multiplications (*) et les puissances (**) mme les divisions. Mais ca ce n'est que pour la simulation. Dans le cas d'une implementqtion dans un FPGA je te conseille de regarder comment fonctionne les DSPs dans ceux ci
Florent
------------------------------------------------------------------
www.dev-flow.com
------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

